# Let's talk Furtwangler Rings..........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Furtwangler RAI vs Furtwangler Scala Rings 

Wagner fans, what are your thoughts on these two great Rings.
Preferences, thoughts, etc. :tiphat:

Lets talk Furtwangler Rings


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

For the Catholics among us there is no need to debate. The pope has already made clear once and for all that La Scala is the better Ring.

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/pope-reveals-his-tastes-classical-music/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> For the Catholics among us there is no need to debate. The pope has already made clear once and for all that La Scala is the better Ring.
> 
> http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/pope-reveals-his-tastes-classical-music/


Four just minute I thought that you where kidding us


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

interestedin said:


> For the Catholics among us there is no need to debate. The pope has already made clear once and for all that La Scala is the better Ring.
> 
> http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/pope-reveals-his-tastes-classical-music/


Not only that the pope has great pick for his favorite Parsifal, that dude knows his opera........


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

My favorite Furty. Dark and brooding.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have this Furtwangler Ring and am liking it a lot. But the sound is not the greatest. Is there a significantly better mastering on CD?










Perhaps one of these or some other release?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I have this Furtwangler Ring and am liking it a lot. But the sound is not the greatest. Is there a significantly better mastering on CD?
> 
> Perhaps one of these or some other release?


Those two are exactly the same when it comes to the sound, which is slightly better than on the release you have. I'm not sure it is worth getting another set, but if you do then get whichever of the Warner or the other one is cheapest.

N.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The Conte said:


> Those two are exactly the same when it comes to the sound, which is slightly better than on the release you have. I'm not sure it is worth getting another set, but if you do then get whichever of the Warner or the other one is cheapest.


I own both the 1990 EMI issue and the more recent Warner set - and they sound identical to me. More important, the booklet of the Warner set indicates that it's the same mastering that was used for the first set. I have not heard the other Documents set, but based on my experience with that label, it's likely to be either inferior, or simple theft of the EMI/Warner set.

It is rumored that the Japanese SACD issue sounds substantially better, but it's outrageously expensive, and I haven't heard it. I did listen to a bit of Pristine's transfer, which actually did represent an improvement, if that company's manipulations are to your taste.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Guess I will stick with what I have. Thanks!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

wkasimer said:


> It is rumored that the Japanese SACD issue sounds substantially better, but it's outrageously expensive, and I haven't heard it. I did listen to a bit of Pristine's transfer, which actually did represent an improvement, if that company's manipulations are to your taste.


It certainly does. I cannot tell how I have listened to it but it improves previous remasters. The RAI Ring becomes finally listenable from Die Walküre Act II (each day they recorded an act) and the overall quality is still poor compared to Bavarian Broadcasts. It is a Ring that "levitates" and only Kna can come close to the magicianship of Furtwängler. I would like to buy it one day just for the conducting because Keilberth has a similar cast in better SQ and performance and Knappertsbusch offers a very similar conducting experience.

I am waiting for the day the BBC unveils the broadcast tapes of the Konwitschny Ring in the 1959 Covent Garden season. It's like only Rheingold and Götterdämmerung have a truly radio broadcast sound released by Walhall. Why I'm I saying this? I wish that Electrola had pulled a Decca 1955 and experimented with stereo or even monaural microphones in the hall, now that they had their label conductor on the pit. EMI made a bad decision to stick to their Furtwängler tapes because they were not competitive anymore, even before the advent of pirate Bayreuth recordings.


----------

